# Who Here Is on Twitter?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

Any Twitter fans here?

If you're looking to expand your posse, you can add me: GoblinWriter. I always follow writers and book people back. I'd love to make lists of ebook authors and ebook reviewers too.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

twitter.com/JohnFitchV


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

http://twitter.com/#!/MsMichelleR


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

This is me - http://twitter.com/#!/traceylalley


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I've added you!

~Lindsay


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm on Twitter - @patinagle


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I am @cliff_ball


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm on Twitter as CWReaceJr, though I mainly only use it for automated notifications of updates to my eBookworm.us blog.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

You can find me here - http://twitter.com/GuidoHenkel


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I'm on Twitter as CWReaceJr, though I mainly only use it for automated notifications of updates to my eBookworm.us blog.


Same here. I'm not a big Twitterer, but I'll look all you guys up and add.

--Maria

twitter.com/writerromana


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Www,twitter.com/kindleincollege


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

twitter.com/DanielArenson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

@ThumperWabbt

Though I generally fail at the Twitter...still haven't found a use for it...


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

GoblinWriter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any Twitter fans here?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I've added everyone who's posted their Twitter address thus far  My twitter is:
http://twitter.com/KathyCarmichael


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Mine is http://twitter.com/s0nicfreak


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Thumper said:


> @ThumperWabbt
> 
> Though I generally fail at the Twitter...still haven't found a use for it...


I'm a failure at both Twitter and Facebook. I only got the accounts to spare my children the embarrassment of having a mom who is totally uncool. I must say, I resisted for a long time, but when my 77 year old dad started picking on me for not Twittering (Tweeting?) with him, I gave in.

 Maria


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm more into Facebook, but i do have a Twitter account, i just dont use it much coz it confuses me lol.

i'm sf84 anyway


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

meromana said:


> when my 77 year old dad started picking on me for not Twittering (Tweeting?) with him, I gave in.


Laugh, yes. I avoided Facebook forever, just on principal, but then my dad, who doesn't do anything online, got on it and started filling everyone in on relatives we didn't know we had. I felt behind the times.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

cc84 said:


> I'm more into Facebook, but i do have a Twitter account, i just dont use it much coz it confuses me lol.
> 
> i'm sf84 anyway


This.

I *get* Facebook. Twitter, not so much... I keep hearing about people having these great Twitter conversations, but HOW? My head wants to explode every time I'm on it...


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Hootsuite helps you sort out the folks you follow into groups, and makes it easier to keep track. Great tool. http://hootsuite.com/


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I love Twitter!

I'm http://twitter.com/emperorsclothes

I have followed everyone listed here. I look forward to talking to you.

Helen


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I *get* Facebook. Twitter, not so much... I keep hearing about people having these great Twitter conversations, but HOW? My head wants to explode every time I'm on it...


I'm sure there's more efficient ways to do it, but I divide people into lists and just glance at the lists to see if anyone's talking about anything I want to chime in on. Facebook, from what little I've done on it, seems like a huge time sink. I can pop into Twitter for a couple minutes here and there over the course of the day and keep touch with folks. That's probably why it's the only social networking thing I've stuck with for more than two weeks. 

I don't know yet how effective of a tool it will be (or could be) for selling one's books. I do see authors promoting their stuff religiously on there, but I'm skeptical about how many sales that would produce. I could see it more as a way to build brand (name) awareness and keeping in touch with fans.

Anyhoo, just some musings. Tweet on, folks!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thumper said:


> This.
> 
> I *get* Facebook. Twitter, not so much... I keep hearing about people having these great Twitter conversations, but HOW? My head wants to explode every time I'm on it...


Exactly. It's all this @ business, it confuses me who is who and who's talking to who lol. But thank you Helen for following me!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm on Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/LCEvans19


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok i think i'm following you all now...whether you want me to or not <insert evil laugh here>


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/candytx (I talk about all kinds of stuff, not just books - also, I have a "bookish folks" list that I'll add people to that are authors/readers/etc).

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/candytx - I mainly ramble there about life in general 

Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/CandysRaves - that the page for my reviews.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I sent you a friend request on Facebook Candy. I'm Stella Firth


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

www.twitter.com/newwizardofoz
www.twitter.com/newhuckfinn


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

cc84 said:


> Ok i think i'm following you all now...whether you want me to or not <insert evil laugh here>


Gotta love that stalking people is acceptable on Twitter.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been adding slowly on here. Hope to add a few a day until caught up. My twitter is:

http://twitter.com/#!/jacodypress

Linda


----------



## Stan (Jun 10, 2010)

My Twitter link is here in my signature.
I have a couple Twitter lists of reviewers and e-reviewers there that you're welcome to take advantage of.
I also use a Twitter widget on my book's website as a playful way to give the site a little sticky-ness.


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm http://twitter.com/myssi2


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I've followed everyone.

Thanks for making clickable links, guys. Makes life much easier. Here's mine again: http://twitter.com/patinagle


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm on Twitter @cindy416.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Followed everyone that followed me so far (I think) at http://twitter.com/s0nicfreak


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

GoblinWriter said:


> Gotta love that stalking people is acceptable on Twitter.


  i feel like saying "look behind you" to add to the creepiness of stalking but i wont 

Anyhow, i just made my 3rd tweet ever  And i shall follow all the recent links too lol


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Tweet tweet!

twitter.com/kristanhoffman

I wonder why the reading/writing community is so drawn to Twitter. I feel like we have a very active group there.

Kristan


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

kookoo's insane ramblings and random thoughts. I update my writing stuff, but mostly I say off the wall things. http://twitter.com/kookoo88


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm @NGeminiSasson.  I tend to visit Twitter in spurts, since I can only access it from my desktop - no fancy cell phone here.  (I won't clog up anyone's Twitter feed that way, promise).  I try to keep it more social than promotional.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thought I'd bring this thread back up since we started the Sample Sunday experiment on Twitter. Looks like some peeps need to post...

Mine is now: twitter.com/BrendanCarroll7


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Followed here from the Sample Sunday thread.

On Twitter as (predicably  ):

http://twitter.com/PatriciaMcLinn


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

I just registered a Twitter account tonight. I'll post it here when I have more than two tweets.


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been on Twitter for ages and LOVE it! Always happy to meet and friend new people!

http://www.twitter.com/scottneumyer

That's me!


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Made a new twitter account http://twitter.com/jakswords


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Wanted to share this little quip from The Oatmeal... it's my biggest pet peeve about twitter...

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/follow_friday

Enjoy!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm @saysaah


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

http://twitter.com/#!/lonestardreams

I don't tweet much and I'm not a writer but I do check in there. Still trying to understand it.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

http://twitter.com/#!/QuixoticKatie

I'm a sporadic twitter-er but I love making new connections with other writers!


----------



## MG_London (Oct 21, 2010)

@mattgreyauthor


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

GoblinWriter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Any Twitter fans here?
> 
> ...


I tweet nearly every day. You kind find me @debrapurdykong

I'll look for you there!

Debra


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm on Twitter. =) @Simeonargus

The name is a long story. =)


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm      @frankzubek

I try to post something interesting every few weeks, sometimes more


----------

